
Laptops Are Great. But Not During a Lecture or a Meeting - petethomas
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/22/business/laptops-not-during-lecture-or-meeting.html
======
moocowtruck
well it's either that or the audience gets to hear my snoring :)

